# What other sectors can I get into with a games design degree?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I graduated from university almost six months ago. I studied BSc Computer Games Design and Production in the UK. I've been finding it hard to get a job in the games industry. I've been getting unsuccessful e-mails. I've applied for QA roles, level scripter, admin and junior games designer roles. A few weeks ago I was thinking what other sectors I can go into with my degree. I've read articles from university that most jobs are open to any degree field. I was thinking Advertising, Social Media, IT, Retail, Web Design/ Development, Graphics Design, Teaching, Admin,teaching abroad in a foreign language like south korea and a librarian. I've been doing voluntary work in the library. I've been finding nice to work in so far. In my spare time I can try and make a game which good in understanding how to make a game idea and finish it to completion.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

With game design degree you can apply at other design jobs like UI design or website design. But you need to have relevant experience in the same. I am working as a senior game designer in a company with no gaming degree (I have engineering background). 

I would recommend that you develop small games, either in flash or smaller game engines like game maker, etc and put them up on some websites where you can get some downloads. Don't worry, these small engines are easy to learn from scratch.

Also, work as freelancer for indie game studios and help them with game design ideas (even if it is without pay, but get your name in the credits of the game). With these games and credits, you can send those links to your potential employer along with your resume. 

It will make impact and you will get interview calls. Employers like hiring people who understand not only their job (in your case- design), but also who has a good sense of the game production process and takes charge.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> With game design degree you can apply at other design jobs like UI design or website design. But you need to have relevant experience in the same. I am working as a senior game designer in a company with no gaming degree (I have engineering background).
> 
> I would recommend that you develop small games, either in flash or smaller game engines like game maker, etc and put them up on some websites where you can get some downloads. Don't worry, these small engines are easy to learn from scratch.
> 
> ...


Oh alright thanks for the advice. How is it like working in a games company?


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with daydreamer. I'll just add: games and apps for smartphones are the shit! Designers do very well there. There is also the prospect of crafting some simple games as a freelancer to gain experience and fill in your CV. Companies often post jobs on freelancing websites. It is not rare for programmers to get a steady job with a company if they are pleased. Check out odesk.com and e-lance.com. You've got thousands of part time jobs there.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> Oh alright thanks for the advice. How is it like working in a games company?


Different gaming companies have different work culture. 

The one I am in is new to development, so I take leads on certain aspects of development and suggest relevant recruitments, give ideas on production plans (since I have indie development experience), etc. For more established companies, the rules and production roles are set and work pressure is high during crunch time (when the product is about to go gold from beta). 

The best part is you can wear any casual to office because of the type of job. Also, in some companies, there are 'work from home' option or flexible hours shift (where you can come anytime and leave anytime). And as a designer, it is your JOB to play games every time you are not working which is awesome.

But beware, as a game designer the biggest challenge is to convince people of your game ideas. You will face countless rejections and millions of changes to your idea. This is something that I cannot emphasize or explain given the medium. But you will learn with experience.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> Different gaming companies have different work culture.
> 
> The one I am in is new to development, so I take leads on certain aspects of development and suggest relevant recruitments, give ideas on production plans (since I have indie development experience), etc. For more established companies, the rules and production roles are set and work pressure is high during crunch time (when the product is about to go gold from beta).
> 
> ...


Is the 'work from home' option only available to experienced developers? I read an article about it being for experienced developer. Have you read sloperama a site made by a games designer Tom Sloper? What are the myers briggs types of developers? Is it mostly NTs? I read INTJs are mainly games designers. Dressing casual to work and playing games when your not working must be the good quirks of being a games designer. How much do you earn as a salary? I've seen ads that say $50,000 Programmers and Producers get paid the most


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I live in a different country, so our salary standards are not as same as in yours. That's why quoting my salary will not give you any direction. In USA, what I have heard is that for freshers it starts somewhere around $10K or lesser for freshers and senior game designers can earn up to $40K per year. 

Programmers are high in demand and an experienced can earn up to around $70K a year. Yes, producers earn a lot more since they get the work done by the team, deliver quality product on time, etc.

"Work from home" does come with experience. But if you are good, punctual in submissions and committed at what you do then probably your employer might consider it for you. 

I haven't read about Sloperama but I follow the general gaming news like Gamasutra, Pocketgamers, Rock paper shotgun, Kotaku, etc. Connecting with indies and professionals from gaming industry and seeking their suggestion/help/advice also works a long way. Facebook and linkedin has proven very useful for me as I have communications with a lot of indie developers all over the world. Dave Gilbert, Amanda Fitch, Arthur Humpfrey, Celso Rivo, Leo Jaitley, Damien Aldorlea, Sherman Chin, etc are to name a few.

There are all sorts of MBTI types involved in a production team. I have seen some SFPs creating amazing art in our production team. Indie business are mainly formed by NFs and NTs because they actually take risks without always thinking for money making, but again there are a lot many exceptions to that too. One cannot simply point out saying only one type of personality can be found in gaming. It is an unconventional field, hence it will attract unconventional people.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> I live in a different country, so our salary standards are not as same as in yours. That's why quoting my salary will not give you any direction. In USA, what I have heard is that for freshers it starts somewhere around $10K or lesser for freshers and senior game designers can earn up to $40K per year.
> 
> Programmers are high in demand and an experienced can earn up to around $70K a year. Yes, producers earn a lot more since they get the work done by the team, deliver quality product on time, etc.
> 
> ...


Is networking an effective way of getting a job in the games industry? Is it by going to conferences or having a social network site? I normally use LinkedIn.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

_[sorry, I couldn't resist :tongue:]_


----------

